
Samsung Staff React to US Court Ruling - allenwlee
http://blogs.wsj.com/korearealtime/2012/08/27/samsung-staff-react-to-us-court-ruling/?mod=WSJBlog
======
sterlingwes
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW0DUg63lqU>

